# Solved: How Can Favorites Be Organized in Edge?



## sjdomin (Feb 20, 2005)

I had no trouble importing my favorites from Win 7 Inernet Explorer and Chrome but they now reside in Edge in one huge alphabetized list, not in in the frrquency-of-use order or in categorized folders as I prefer. How can I find a way to organize them? Evidently there is something called a "Hub" but how you get to that is not at all self-evident.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

The hub is the icon on the right that looks like 

-----
--------
---

but i have not managed to organise yet - all my chrome bookmarks came in , backwards - although in order, just reversed


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

You can Left click and drag the items on your favorites bar and place them in any order you want them.


----------



## sjdomin (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks. The first time I tried moving favorites around by left-clicking and dragging, it didn't seem to work which is why I posted. Seems to be ok now


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

It sometimes doesn't grab them on mine too, but usually trying a second time works.


----------



## dvsail (Aug 8, 2015)

Go to any website in Edge and then click on the 3 dots at the right end of the address bar. 
Here you can select Open with Internet Explorer. It opens instantly and everything works as before.
Now you can right click on the open IE icon on the taskbar and tell it to pin to taskbar permanently.


----------

